

Joe Hewitt, renowned Facebook and Firefox developer, slams the 'open web'  - ahdanielsan
http://www.netmagazine.com/news/firefox-veteran-downbeat-open-web-111432

======
equalarrow
I agree with Hewitt. I've kept myself employed since I started web development
in the mid 90's. I've progressed through the various approaches/languages -
cgi/perl, asp, servlets/jsp, php, rails, etc... They've all been good learning
experiences. But I've never felt that it was always just HTML or nothing.

In fact, many times I wished for something better and when I would play around
with a fat client I would think 'oh, it's not cross platform, never mind' and
that was that. In my mind, mobile, specifically the iPhone, changed
everything. And on top of that it was JSON.

Nowadays, after feeling like I've done it all, when I approach a project I
look for the best user experience. I look for the best design. _Then_ I figure
out if it's just web based or a mobile client or both.

Having gone thought HTML on mobile, I don't believe it's as good of an
experience as a native mobile app. We had this discussion at my last job -
mobile web vs. mobile apps. I the customers voted app hands down.

Anyway, HTML is still great, but like I said, I completely agree with Hewitt
on this topic, 100%.

